# Is all the grass so yellow?



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Rugby*

No the field looks better most of the time. They are playing in Witbank, I think. It gets very cold there and the grass is not of the best quality. It is known to be a very "hard" field. Are there many rugby fans in the US?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

They played in Brakpan.

We had a very cold winter this year.

Let me explain how they bigger unions keep their playing fields green during the winter season.

The main basis of the pitch is Kikuyu lawn, during summer this grass grows strong as most people in South Africa will know. But in winter time the grass will go dormant because of the frost. That is why its yellow.

So around March,April the big unions will mow the grass as short as possible. They will now sow cold climate grass seeds. Cold climate grass is found in the Northern Hemisphere. They can and will stay green during our winters. By the time the rugby season starts you have a lovely green carpet.

As the cold climate grass goes dormant or die in summer Kikuyu will then take over and form the main base of the playing field.

Hope this bit of useless info helps explain it to you.

Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ek weet julle gaan my donner*

Op Loftus is daar sekere dele van die veld wat deur die winter groen bly.Veral onder die pale en agter die doellyn want daar kak elke Saterdag 15 bulle.Sorry Engee en julle ander Blou Bulle


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Just happy the bulls won for a change... be it on green, yellow or pink grass :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Philip!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Op Loftus is daar sekere dele van die veld wat deur die winter groen bly.Veral onder die pale en agter die doellyn want daar kak elke Saterdag 15 bulle.Sorry Engee en julle ander Blou Bulle


Philip sal juo seker in sept weer sien dan sal ons oor die sakie gesels. Dankie daai Pyle het toe 620 Grein geweeg sal hulle so volgende week skiet en kyk wat hulle maak. Dit lyk sal so v.d 21-29 sept weer op kom hoop het die keer bietjie meer tyd maar sal laat weet.Die dae gaan net te vinnig verby
Groete


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Phillip jy speel weer met die Bull se ballas....:zip:

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Gerhard.

Sounds like you should have become a greenkeeper instead of a PH.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a Lawn Pro bussines.

Been farming with lawn for almost 4 years.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

The light comes on....
Any strains of grass out there that dogs refuse to *^%$ on????


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Op Loftus is daar sekere dele van die veld wat deur die winter groen bly.Veral onder die pale en agter die doellyn want daar kak elke Saterdag 15 bulle.Sorry Engee en julle ander Blou Bulle


The man from Hoedspruit doesn't support the bulls!!!!
Come on Philip, I never took you for a bleached hair, white booted, shaved back stormers supporter or one of those banana munching, surf riding fellows from the last outpost.
Oh... wait a minute... vrystaater? That's all right then :wink:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hoytitoyti said:


> Are there many rugby fans in the US?


Not a lot. Rugby is a beautiful game. Wish I was still playing.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

affe22 said:


> Not a lot. Rugby is a beautiful game. Wish I was still playing.


I watched a game once when the Springboks played your national team. I was surprised at the huge amount of American supporters that watched the game. I know they had running commentary during the game to explain the rules.

Canada has a mean team.


----------

